# Hindi: to shave



## Lika Brown

Dear friends, whats the word for "shave" in Hindi?

Example 1: He is shaving his beard.
Example 2: She is shaving her legs.

Thanks,


----------



## desi4life

To shave = muuNDnaa, hajaamat banaanaa, shev karnaa. For the context of a beard, one can also say daaRhii bananaa. 

Ex. 1: voh daaRhii banaa rahaa hai
Ex. 2: voh TaaNge shev kar rahii hai.


----------



## Lika Brown

Dear Desi4life, so i can say "voh taange mund raha hai"?


----------



## desi4life

I don't think you can use muuNDnaa in that manner. My impression is it's usually for the head or beard. Let's see if someone else can confirm.

And if it's a woman shaving her legs, the sentence should end with "...rahii hai" instead of "...rahaa hai".


----------



## aevynn

desi4life said:


> I don't think you can use muuNDnaa in that manner. My impression is it's usually for the head or beard. Let's see if someone else can confirm.



I do that a मुंडन _munDan_ is a ritual where a child's head is shaved. I didn't know the word मूँडना _muuNDnaa_, but most of the usages I can find on the internet do seem to be about beards. In any case, maybe it's not a super common word? Perhaps someone with better Hindi than me can confirm if this is a fair assessment. हजामत बनाना _hajaamat banaanaa_ is a more common phrase, but it's also mostly used for shaving a beard.

The Hinglish शेव करना _shev karnaa_ is what I grew up hearing (whether it be for beards or legs). 



desi4life said:


> And if it's a woman shaving her legs, the sentence should end with "...rahii hai" instead of "...rahaa hai".



Men can (and do!) shave their legs too!


----------



## Alfaaz

aevynn said:
			
		

> I didn't know the word मूँडना _muuNDnaa_, but most of the usages I can find on the internet do seem to be about beards. In any case, maybe it's not a super common word? Perhaps someone with better Hindi than me can confirm if this is a fair assessment. हजामत बनाना _hajaamat banaanaa_ is a more common phrase, but it's also mostly used for shaving a beard.


_mu(u)NDnaa _for _to shave_ and _mu(u)ND(v)aanaa_ for _to have shaved_ are very common in Urdu and one would expect the same in Hindi...!?

_Hijaamat/Hajaamat_ can be used not only to describe _trimming, etc. the beard_, but for _haircuts_ as well! It is also used figuratively. Relevant thread with details about all of the aforementioned meanings: 
Urdu: حجامت (Hajaamat).

Apart from these usages, _Hijaamah/Hijaamat_ is also used in Urdu for _cupping _(original meaning in Arabic). Relevant thread: Urdu: Cupping.


----------



## desi4life

Alfaaz said:


> _mu(u)NDnaa _for _to shave_ and _mu(u)ND(v)aanaa_ for _to have shaved_ are very common in Urdu and one would expect the same in Hindi...!?


Yes, I think they are common in Hindi too. Have you heard it in the context of shaving legs though? As in TaaNgeN muuNDnaa? 




Alfaaz said:


> _Hijaamat/Hajaamat_ can be used not only to describe _trimming, etc. the beard_, but for _haircuts_ as well! It is also used figuratively. Relevant thread with details about all of the aforementioned meanings:
> Urdu: حجامت (Hajaamat).
> 
> Apart from these usages, _Hijaamah/Hijaamat_ is also used in Urdu for _cupping _(original meaning in Arabic). Relevant thread: Urdu: Cupping.


Have you heard hijaamat used in the context of shaving legs?


----------



## Maharaj

Lika Brown said:


> Example 1: He is shaving his beard.



Wo apni daarhi bana raha hai



Lika Brown said:


> Example 2: She is shaving her legs.



Wo apne pair ke baal nikaal rahi hai

Wo apne pair shave kar rahi hai


----------



## desi4life

@Maharaj Are muuNDnaa and hijaamat used in the context of shaving legs?


----------



## Alfaaz

desi4life said:
			
		

> Yes, I think they are common in Hindi too. Have you heard it in the context of shaving legs though? As in TaaNgeN muuNDnaa?
> 
> Have you heard hijaamat used in the context of shaving legs?


 While searching online (in Urdu), the following were observed:

_Shaving and/or trimming_:
_baal muNDnaa_ of various parts of the body
_baal utaarnaa _of various parts of the body
_baal Saaf karnaa_ of various parts of the body
_baal katarnaa_ of various parts of the body
_baal kaaTnaa_ of various parts of the body

_Epilation_
_baal xatm karnaa_ of various parts of the body
_baal zaa'il _(زائل) _karnaa_ of various parts of the body
_baal Saaf karnaa_ of various parts of the body

_Hajaamat _is limited to the _head _and _face _(as listed here in the Urdu Lughat entry). Others experiences might be different...!?

Extra information: The word استحداد - _istiHdaad _refers to _shaving the pubic hair/pubic hair removal_.

Note: The current entry in Urdu Lughat is: زیرناف بالوں کی صفائی، موئے زہار *مونڈنا* - _zer-e-naaf baaloN kii Safaa'ii, muu-e-zihaar *muuNDnaa*_


----------



## Aryaved

Am surprised only Maharaj mentioned दाढ़ी बनाना (Daarhi) banaana. It literally means "to make a beard". If you are talking about just a trim, this can be a good alternative. To clean shave (clean shaven) would then become 'Daarhi ko saaf munda' (To clean shave one's beard).


----------



## Fk313

Hello all,
I have lived in different parts of India. Born and raised in India, Hindi and Urdu are my Natives.
I have been with people who were into body building and used to wax their entire body.
Never have I heard anyone saying taange mundnaa or taangoki hajaamat karna.

Mundnaa is for head and Hajaamat is for face and head.

People here in saloon alwaya say:
Customer: Daadi banani hai
Barber: Kya karna hai
Customer: "Thodi chooti kardo trimmer se/ puri nikal do' or he would say "clean shave kardo".

When it comes to waxing legs.
We would say " Pair(legs) ke baak nikal do".
I would prefer saying "Pair wax kardo".

Example 1: He is shaving his beard.
*Woh Hajamat karwa raha hai 
Woh Daadi karwa/bana raha hai*

Example 2: She is shaving her legs.
*Woh apne pair ke baal nikal rahi hai*
(But this sounds really horrible seriously)
I would prefer "*Woh apne pair(legs) wax kar rahi hai*.
Or
*Woh apne pair saaf kar rahi hai.
*
The best thing I can say in Hindi/Urdu when the hair are from/of Head or Face they are considered clean and can be brought into a conversation.
We dont talk about the hair which are the in other parts of the body, its not considered good or maybe nasty or unpleasent.

I am not sure if everyone will agree with me but everything I have said is based on my experience 
Pardon me my English is not the good.


----------



## Lika Brown

Dear Ff313 thanks a lot for bringing up these real-life examples! Was very useful for me indeed


----------



## Fk313

Lika Brown said:


> Dear Ff313 thanks a lot for bringing up these real-life examples! Was very useful for me indeed


My pleasure


----------



## Maharaj

desi4life said:


> @Maharaj Are muuNDnaa and hijaamat used in the context of shaving legs?


No, never.



Aryaved said:


> Am surprised only Maharaj mentioned दाढ़ी बनाना (Daarhi) banaana. It literally means "to make a beard". If you are talking about just a trim, this can be a good alternative. To clean shave (clean shaven) would then become 'Daarhi ko saaf munda' (To clean shave one's beard).


See @desi4life has also used the same phrase, We never use 'Daarhi ko saaf mundna' in Hindi or Urdu.



Lika Brown said:


> Dear Desi4life, so i can say "voh taange mund raha hai"?


Nope, see my first answer and remaining part of this answer below



desi4life said:


> I don't think you can use muuNDnaa in that manner. My impression is it's usually for the head or beard. Let's see if someone else can confirm.





Alfaaz said:


> _mu(u)NDnaa _for _to shave_ and _mu(u)ND(v)aanaa_ for _to have shaved_ are very common in Urdu and one would expect the same in Hindi...!?



The verb Moondna, Mundana are used in specific contexts only, and they're only used with Moustache and Head.
it's a poetic and disapproving verb meaning to clean shave as a sign of embarrassment and displeasure.

You must have heard these idioms
"Moonchhen mundwana" 
Agar main apni class me first nahi aaya toh apni moonchhen mundwa lunga / apna sar mundwa lunga

"Sar mundate (mundwate) hi ole padna"

We never say like "Main thodi der baad apna sar mundwane jaunga"


----------

